# New Knife: Becker BK 2 or Ontario RBS 4



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone have experience with either of these knives? I've been looking at both but since I can't actually handle either of them, I'm curious if anyone has any insight on them. Thanks.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

JMO, but the blade on the becker is to tall and bulky to be practical for most precise cutting jobs imo. The second one looks well put together, has a good blade, tang, and handle design. NICE sheath. But the blade is SS. To my experience _any_ grade of SS blade has never held an edge nearly as well as a quality steel blade.

You'll get a BAZILLION different opinions on knives though. Personally I've been a fan of Cold Steel products for several years now.

While I'm a HUGE fan of the Cold Steel Voyager knives, if you prefer to open carry...

They've got a sheath for it, or simply use a "hammer hanger" from any tool / hardware store. 

http://www.coldsteel.com/Product/90SH/SPIKE_HAWK.aspx

http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Spike-Hawk-Frontier/dp/B0030DBHHO


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

You sounds like you have never had a knife out of a quality stainless or near stainless like D2 or ATS-34.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

D2 is tool steel. There's a D2 Kabar that'd be a nice choice for a fixed blade maybe (I'm no fan of serrated edges).

I could care less about buying things over silly historical sentimentality, but I think anybody who handles a kabar the first time will be surprised how nice they are.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Never owned an Ontario RBS 4 but I really like my BK2. I think the BK2 a great knife for the price.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There's very good stainless out there that holds and takes an edge as good or better than 1095. Like ATS-34, 154CM, CPM S30V or VG-10. 1095 is a great carbon steel though and why so many use it. It's a tough steel, not that the others aren't, but it's not stainless and can pit bad over time if you don't care for it. I personally like 154CM and why a Benchmade Nimravus is one of my main bug out knives.

I've handled the BK2 and RBS 4, though never owned either. Becker is Kbar of course and I've owned a few Ontario's, one of a RAT 7. The RBS 4 has the same uncomfortable handle, but should be a tough knife the same and the BK2 tough enough, though I don't like the zytel handles for long term durability. they do make replacement micarta slabs for it, but I don't find the knife worth the money. There are lots of great knives out there, you might keep looking around Shawn.

KnifeCenter who I've dealt a lot with has a nice deal on some very good knives right now.

Zero Tolerance 0170 Combat Knife Fixed 5.7" Sandvik Blade, G10 Handles, Kydex Sheath - KnifeCenterf

Meyerco Bob Terzuola CQB Military Fixed 5-3/4" Satin Plain Blade, Micarta Handles - KnifeCenterf

HTM Knives Randall King Desert Enforcer Fixed 5" S30V Black Clip Point Combo Blade, Black G10 Handles - KnifeCenterf


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Are either of them 'Bowies'? Nothing like a good 'Bowie'.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the full line of Becker Knives that I have been re working. The BK2 is a great working tool for chopping, batoning. The BK7 Utility might be a little more of an all around knife. The Bowie is a huge knife and well suited to any chopping and cutting needs.










BK7 with Canvas Micarta Grips










Becker BK9 Combat Bowie










Karsten


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I'll check out the links.


----------



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

For the money? Anything becker/kabar makes Is the best IMO the bk2 is a little "overly" thick but I love the bk line my favorite is the bk9.


----------

